# new car smell



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

....is what I would like! I bought a used car that has a funky smell..kinda like rodents died in it. The dealer cleaned it and it looks spotless but the smell is still there. It does not seem to come from the fabric seats but I cannot find the source. Any suggestions?


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm partial to Odo-ban for removing offending odors.

http://www.odoban.com/products/odobanr-concentrate/original-eucalyptus-scent.php

I purchase these at Sam's club...usually around the $10 mark but for that much concentrated cleaner I feel it's well worth it. It does have a scent but to me is not overly perfumey. Works well with animal smells also.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Oda-ban -- I get mine from Sams also. Works wonderful, and like suzyhomemaker09 said the smell it has is not overpowering at all.


----------



## D Lynn (May 26, 2008)

Hmmm... I wonder if I can find that stuff in Canada. 
... Lovely new/used minivan ... bad, BAD smell. I'm thinking definately something dead. Even febreeze makes it worse....!


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I remember a problem with a car we had several years ago. Relatively new car that was kept vacuumed and cleaned. It became noticeable when we made a summertime trip from a dry to humid climate. It was something to do with the AC vent being clogged and moisture getting trapped around that area. I remember DH pulling carpet out before he located the source of the odor and got the pipe/vent or whatever cleaned out. Seems like dust - the kind the wind kicks up in the desert - had built up and stopped up the line, and then wasn't letting moisture be exhausted. It's been so long ago the memory is a little vague.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Can the seats possibly be taken out? There just might be some thing dead in there.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

we had a dead mouse in fan on the engine side...bad...but I read where smelly dryer sheets do help...they do!! Put them under all the seats.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

You can get a can of "New Car Smell" from most auto parts stores and many full service car washes.


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

Dead rodent smell is bad, but new car smell makes me puke -- literally! I'd rather be soaked in skunk spray than have a car with new car smell!


----------

